
Florida Cops Have a New Device for Tracking Your Cell Phone - RachelF
https://warisboring.com/florida-cops-have-a-new-device-for-tracking-your-cell-phone-d9a181a4cf27#.l10jpjr5d
======
DrScump
Word for word blogspam of

[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/harris-imsi-catcher-
picture...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/harris-imsi-catcher-picture-
phone-tracking-device-in-the-wild)

(... right down to the unfortunately-worded quote, ' _“It shouldn’t take a
leak,”_ he said, ...')

~~~
RachelF
Good spot. How did you find the original?

~~~
DrScump
It's credited right at the bottom of the page.

------
throwbsidbdk
What makes these so easy to detect that they're this secretive about it? There
has to be obvious clues in the TCP/IP stack. 4g modems are opaque and
proprietary so it's unlikely the fear of discovery lies there.

If I had to guess, they're probably detectable from TCP/IP, easily, in user
land.

How? Just thinking about it, fragmented packets could be a possibility. If
fragments are sent in the wrong order you need to reassemble them to find the
proper destination. This requires keeping a fragment state table on the device
doing the transparent forwarding. I've seen many transparent proxies that just
drop these packets instead.

